# my 125 finally has some fish



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

After buying my tank in April, I finally bought some fish to put in it.

Yesterday I picked up 12 Demasoni, 2 dwarf red Jewels, 2 clown loaches, and I put my julidochromis malari from my 56 in there. here are some pics:

part of the family:









the big guy:









one of the loaches:









the whole thing:


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

looks good....not a fan of bud light, man up and put a real beer in there 

I love the rock set up. if it were me i would add a couple of plants, fake or real.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

wpk22 said:


> looks good....not a fan of bud light, man up and put a real beer in there
> 
> I love the rock set up. if it were me i would add a couple of plants, fake or real.


 I ran out of money 

in 2 weeks ill add 3m polits with 8f polits and if i have the money, a few more demasoni. Im going to stock it first then add some plants.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

chrisFewell said:


> wpk22 said:
> 
> 
> > looks good....not a fan of bud light, man up and put a real beer in there
> ...


good choice on the polit and more dems :thumb:


----------



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess my only concern about putting a beer bottle in there would be the adhesive for the label.
although I am curious to see if it causes any problems!!!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

A Rolling Rock bottle would be better. No label to peel off.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

nice tank you will enjoy the polit.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

electyellowdude said:


> nice tank you will enjoy the polit.


ya, I'm excited. I think ill be getting 3-4 males and about 10 females.


----------



## FbodyFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice setup! :thumb: What size tank is that?

Im curious as to how the label on the bottle is holding up???

EDIT: just saw the title of the thread after I posted. (I was linked here from a dif thread) That tank just looks really big for some reason compared to mine. Maybe its the single light on top that is deceiving


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

FbodyFan said:


> Nice setup! :thumb: What size tank is that?
> 
> Im curious as to how the label on the bottle is holding up???
> 
> EDIT: just saw the title of the thread after I posted. (I was linked here from a dif thread) That tank just looks really big for some reason compared to mine. Maybe its the single light on top that is deceiving


the label is fine. The bottle looks the same as it did when I put it in there.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

lol nice bottle! :thumb:


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

chrisFewell said:


> I ran out of money


So that's why it's Bud Light and not something better? :wink:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great fish but....Put a lager in there. Then again it is all about the water ........


----------



## Whitey1121 (Apr 10, 2009)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Great fish but....Put a lager in there. Then again it is all about the water ........


That's why the Bud Light is in there.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

I normall drink Budweiser.

hopfully next weekend Ill have this thing fully stocked.

edit: BTW the maleri died  He didnt fight the Dems for food so I guess he starved?? IDK but I never saw him eat after the dems went in there.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

any updated pics???? did you get the polit and more demasoni?


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

electyellowdude said:


> any updated pics???? did you get the polit and more demasoni?


I picked up 8 more Dems and 5 electric yellows. From what I read the polits wont do well with Dems since they arent as dominant. So I'll wait for a second tank for those guys.

To finish off my tank I'll be getting: 6 socolofi 6 flavus(1m-5f), and 6 johanni(1m-5f)

My dang plecos keep dieing  I lost a 2" bn last night and now all i have is my little 1.5" bn. :x

I guess ill be searching the lfs for a big bn pleco now.


----------



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

here are some update pics:

This guy is odd, *** never seen this pattern on a Dem before.


















My Red Jewel:










This pic sucks but the camera is 10 yrs old and he is fast:




























The Red Jewel has made the beer bottle his home, Ill try to snap a pic of him in there.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

there he is


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

thats awesome man!


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

The dem just has bad markings, that's all. I get one out of every 10 to 20 that have the same thing from one of my female dem's. The rest are all straight stripes.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

i think it looks cool


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You did a great job in your selection. Good luck.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

On Monday Im finishing the tank off with 6 juvie flavus, lab. marmalades, and socolofi.

http://livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=116

http://livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=16

http://livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=24


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

red jewel in the beer bottle made me laugh. :lol:


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

when you get them take pictures


----------



## jennijen56 (Jul 24, 2010)

what are you using...is that sand on the bottom? it looks good!


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

jennijen56 said:


> what are you using...is that sand on the bottom? it looks good!


about 170lbs of silica sand.

Im off to livefishdirect.com's place in a few min to pick up the 6 socolofi and 6 flavus. Ill decide when I get there if I want the marmalade.


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

That pic of the jewel in the Bud Light bottle is great. BTW, I never knew there were so many beer snobs on here.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

any new fish yet?


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

Gunn20 said:


> any new fish yet?


I picked up 6 socolofi and 6 flavus on monday. Ill try to get a pic tonight. I think its done for now, I need to go to the dollarstore or craft store and find a few cool fake plants for the tank now. I also need some more rock, but thats a hour drive into the mountains to where I got them.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

okay post a picture as soon as possible


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

well *** lost 2 Dems, 1 flavus, both Jewels, both clown loaches and my plecos. 

Idk whats goin on, I tested ammonia(0ppm), nitrites(dont remeber but they were low), and ph was around 7.8). I didnt have any nitrate tests so i picked some up today. I also dont see and parasites on them or any strange behavior. My clown and pleco looked great yesterday morning and I came home to find them dead :-?

This sucks.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I tested the nitrates and they were low too. I also added a bubble stone in the tank, maybe the O2 was low in the tank, after I did this i lost 1 more dem and havent loss any since. Im hoping that was the culprit, its just odd since *** never run into that before. Im trying to get some more pics up of the juvie flavus and soco. As of now I am done stocking and ill replace what died in a month or so, that way I know the tank is stable.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

here is some video of my tank :























my juvie flavus


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

if a mod sees this can you move it to the Malawi forum?


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

so im changing the tank up some and i have a questions.

Im going to be keeping the 20 Dems, 6 yello labs, and 6 flavus(1m 5f), is there enough room to squeeze in 12 elongatus jewel spot http://livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=32

Im kinda worried about the 3 types of Pseudotropheus in the tank.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

I havent been on here in months. so ill post an update. I havent added any fish since my last addition of labs and dems.  here is where its at I have:

2 flavus left
6 yellow labs
20ish? dems.

I need to buy more they are 2"-3.5" now and I buy them at 1".. so i think the new guys would get eaten.

but here are some pics.























































The Flavus isnt brave enough to hang out long enough or still enough for my phone to get a pic so I took a video. The music is just what I was listening to. not specific to the video. lol


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 6, 2011)

Your tank looks great and the bud light bottle is fantastic. It makes it that much more real, you always see a BL bottle on the beach or the lake shore and it never fails, when I am scuba diving their is always a BL bottle laying on the bottom (or several). Thanks for keeping it real haha. :lol:


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Did you ever figure out why you lost so many fish? I would be crushed to lose em.


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

Sand Man said:


> Did you ever figure out why you lost so many fish? I would be crushed to lose em.


no i did not. after treating the tank they stopped dying so there some some bacteria or something in there. It did suck and completed demotivated me. lol


----------

